# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  В чем секрет совместной жизни.

## Alex

*В чем секрет совместной жизни.
Содержание жены в домашних условиях 






 Читать полностью

Жена - существо прихотливое, и требует специальных условий для своего содержания. Если у вас таких условий нет, то жену лучше не заводить. 
Если эксплуатационные расходы на содержание жены начинают превышать ваши доходы, то такую жену нужно немедленно заменить на более экономичную модель. 
Ни в коем случае не пытайтесь переделать жену самостоятельно - это может привести к выходу ее из строя. 
Конструктивным недостатком жены является отсутствие кнопки отключения звука. 
Выбор жены нужно производить тщательно, так как взятые экземпляры обратно не принимаются и денежная компенсация за них не выдается. При этом лучше отбирать молодые здоровые экземпляры, так как у них выше срок наработки на отказ. 
Корм для жены нужен разнообразный, насыщенный витаминами и микроэлементами. 
Особенно полезны для жены витамины А, В, С, Е и Х. 
Сухой и консервированный корм для жены малопригоден. Жены с трудом поддаются дрессировке - на это приходится затрачивать несколько лет упорного ежедневного труда, и результаты себя не всегда оправдывают - даже хорошо выдрессированные жены не всегда правильно выполняют команды, а иногда даже пытаются давать их сами. 
Оптимальная температура в помещении, где находится жена - около 20 градусов. Жену нужно регулярно выгуливать, так как она нуждается в свежем воздухе для развития. 
Выработка у жены условных рефлексов такая же, как и у других домашних зверьков - для того, чтобы она выполняла ваши команды, нужно время от времени обещать ей что-нибудь купить. Жены, как и кошки, имеют обыкновение иногда уходить из дому, но как правило, возвращаются. 
Жены не терпят в доме посторонних самок своего вида и часто бросаются на них и загрызают, при этом риску подвергается и тот, кто привел другую особь. Редко какая жена соглашается на содержание в аквариуме или террариуме, поэтому жену лучше всего содержать в сухом и чистом помещении. Жены много времени проводят за вылизыванием шерстки и чисткой перышек. При этом не надо им мешать, ибо жена с чистой блестящей шерсткой выглядит и чувствует себя гораздо лучше. 
Помещение, в котором содержится жена, необходимо регулярно проветривать. 
Ученые до сих пор спорят - может ли жена мыслить и к единому мнению пока не пришли. 
Молодые экземпляры ведут довольно подвижный образ жизни, шастая с место на место, но более старые проводят больше времени в своем загончике. В подборе жены нужно учитывать не только экстерьер, но и характер экземпляра. Ни в коем случае нельзя дразнить и злить жену - она может огрызнуться и даже укусить. 
Выгуливая жену, необходимо ее крепко держать, иначе она может вырваться и убежать. Поводки для жен употребляются редко. 
Учтите, что на воле жены могут бесконтрольно размножаться. 
Процесс выведения породы "жена домашняя" уходит корнями в каменный век, когда мужчины отлавливали в лесах диких жен и приручали их. 
Жена считает мужа вожаком стаи и поэтому подчиняется ему. Если же жена начинает считать вожаком себя, то к дальнейшей эксплуатации он не пригодна. 
Если же гарантийный срок у нее кончился, нужно ее обменять на такую, которая лучше выполняет команды. 
На воле жены быстро дичают. 
До сих пор нередко встречаются дикие или одичавшие экземпляры, которые можно легко узнать по глазам. 
Жены обладают рядом недостатков, делающими их малопригодными к длительной эксплуатации - жена редко бросается в болото, чтобы принести подстреленную утку, неохотно бегает за брошенной палкой. 
Хорошо выдрессированная жена делает стойку и издает радостные звуки при приходе домой хозяина, облизывая его с ног до головы и помахивая хвостиком. 
При правильной эксплуатации жена прослужит вам долгие годы без замены и ремонта.


Прошу прошения у милых дам, если я Вас задел, но ведь есть и другая инструкция. Но я ее куда-то затерял – может у она есть у Вас?




*

----------


## Asteriks

А инструкция для жены по правильной эксплуатации мужа?

----------


## Alex

Так же я признался, что она была утеряна. Отвечая на твой вопрос могу утвердительно сказать да.

----------


## Akasey

не читал что тут писали, извините, но думаю в умении прощать.

----------


## Irina

> не читал что тут писали, извините, но думаю в умении прощать


Скорее в умении любить

----------


## Akasey

где-то в темах читал, что любовь со временем проходит и остаётся только привычка... в это не верю... но думаю умение прощать, ведь если любиш и не прощаеш, то иногда это может привести к необратимым последствиям

----------


## Irina

Можно и не прощать. Успокоиться, помнить, но не колоть при любом удобном случае. А любовь действительно никуда не уходит если она была.

----------


## Akasey

а зачем помнить плохое?если не колоть? тогда забыть нужно обиду, то есть простить

----------


## Irina

Бывают обиды которые не возможно ни простить до конца, ни забыть. Но если человека любишь и он тебе действительно дорог с этим нужно научиться жить.

----------


## vova230

Видел людей проживших долгую совместную жизнь и до сих пор искренне любящих друг друга. И это заметно окружающим.

----------


## Irina

> Видел людей проживших долгую совместную жизнь и до сих пор искренне любящих друг друга. И это заметно окружающим.


В идеале вести себя с мужем или женой на людях нужно так, чтобы никто и никогда не догадался о семейных проблемах. Как говорится, не выносить сор из избы на потеху толпе.

----------


## BiZ111

> В идеале вести себя с мужем или женой на людях нужно так, чтобы никто и никогда не догадался о семейных проблемах. Как говорится, не выносить сор из избы на потеху толпе.


Кабы ещё та толпа сама не сунула нос, как поганая соседка, у которой постоянно нет соли 

P.S. Молоденькая хорошенькая соседка, у которой постоянно нет соли - не в счёт! Хихи

----------


## Irina

> Кабы ещё та толпа сама не сунула нос, как поганая соседка, у которой постоянно нет соли


Пытались соседки пару раз полюбопытствовать. Когда поняли, что бесполезно - перестали. Умею я так улыбаться, что спрашивать о чём либо пропадает всякая охота.))

----------


## BiZ111

Вы ведь тоже скользсковатый человек. Когда выгоднее помолчать - молчите, когда выгоднее обмануть - думаю, обманите (не так ли?)  А если эта соседка, скажем, мэр города ну или что-то в этом вроде, улыбаться будите?

----------


## Irina

> Вы ведь тоже скользсковатый человек. Когда выгоднее помолчать - молчите, когда выгоднее обмануть - думаю, обманите (не так ли?)  А если эта соседка, скажем, мэр города ну или что-то в этом вроде, улыбаться будите?


На счет скользковатый - нет. Я другими методами пользуюсь, чисто женскими с мужчинами и чисто мужскими с женщинами. Молчу я только тогда, когда я могу позволить это без ущерба для себя. А на счёт того, что  соседка в высоком положении - мне всё равно, реакция будет однозначной. Меня за это женский пол и не любит))).

----------


## BiZ111

> На счет скользковатый - нет. Я другими методами пользуюсь, чисто женскими с мужчинами и чисто мужскими с женщинами. Молчу я только тогда, *когда я могу позволить это без ущерба для себя*. А на счёт того, что  *соседка в высоком положении - мне всё равно*, реакция будет однозначной. Меня за это женский пол и не любит))).


Как это? Соседка возьмёт, да отключит вашу квартиру от горячей воды по утрам. С тараканами в голове она, допустим. Полномочий хватает и для этого и для того, чтобы ей никто не помешал. Что тогда?

----------


## Irina

> Как это? Соседка возьмёт, да отключит вашу квартиру от горячей воды по утрам. С тараканами в голове она, допустим. Полномочий хватает и для этого и для того, чтобы ей никто не помешал. Что тогда?


Считаешь, что против лома нет приёма?))) А слышал, что большие шкафы громко падают?)). Лирика это всё. У меня с соседями прекрасные отношения. Тем более у меня их очень мало.

----------


## BiZ111

> Считаешь, что против лома нет приёма?))) А слышал, что большие шкафы громко падают?)). Лирика это всё. У меня с соседями прекрасные отношения. Тем более у меня их очень мало.


Приём есть, но лишь у абсолютных единиц на планете. Такие шкафы, как, допустим, Apple (3/4 рынка мультимедиа), не падают  И речь идёт не о ваших конкретных соседях. И почему против вашего "лома", не найдётся ответный лом у соседки? Вы считаете себя непобедимой что ли?

----------


## Irina

Я себя непобедимой не считаю, но никому не позволю нагло лезть в душу и топтаться там грязными сапогами. Вот и всё.

----------


## BiZ111

> Я себя непобедимой не считаю, но никому не позволю нагло лезть в душу и топтаться там грязными сапогами. Вот и всё.


А вот это ответ. Спасибо агаага

Я тоже не позволяю. Но, иногда ошибаюсь, когда человек со светлыми намерениями, а я его мечом по шее. Корректирую данную неточность

----------


## vova230

> А вот это ответ. Спасибо агаага
> 
> Я тоже не позволяю. Но, иногда ошибаюсь, когда человек со светлыми намерениями, а я его мечом по шее. Корректирую данную неточность


Ага, пришью отрубленную голову, авось прирастет. Может просто не стоит мечом размахивать как попало?

----------


## Asteriks

Секрет совместной жизни... Счастливой? Или вообще жизни? Семейной? Соседской. Я писала, что рада? Соседка ко мне не заходит. Какое счастье! Вздохнула с облегчением. Я не умею так, как Ирина, зловеще-вежливо улыбнуться. Не могу сказать в лицо, что надоела она мне со своими посиделками и разговорами. А человек не понимает, что другой занят или хочет отдохнуть и ему не до пустых разговоров. И вот - свершилось! Сына я её в свою группу по английскому не взяла, потому что тот ещё мальчЫк. И всё! Теперь - "здрасьте - здрасьте." А я счастлива!
Совместно на работе уживаюсь. Бывает, ляпаю, что думаю, народ привык. Хотите, опишу приятный момент? Когда о тебе заботятся? Сажусь чай пить в кабинете, а бутерброды кончились, нейкая печенька сухая... Пришёл коллега. "СТОЙ! - кричит, не пей! Я тебе сейчас бутерброд принесу." И принесёт. 
А тут надо мне штука такая, называется голубая глина. Второй говорит: "Не волнуйся, я тебе найду". И найдёт, я уверена.
Вопрос: "А от меня что требуется?" Чтобы так относились? Да ничего, быть самой собой, со всеми своими достоинствами и недостатками, но уважать других людей. Найти в человеке хорошее и ценить это хорошее.
А ведь не всегда получается. Учусь всю жизнь этому, но так до конца и не научусь, видимо. Но успехи делаю. В общении. С хорошими людьми. И говорю им спасибо за то, что они есть.

----------


## BiZ111

> Ага, пришью отрубленную голову, авось прирастет. Может просто не стоит мечом размахивать как попало?


На данный момент, если им не размахивать - уязвят всякие "с тараканами в голове". А своих я оповестил, мол...Если отрублю, ты не обижайся, друг! бухарики  Исправляем пока баги в этой системе

----------


## vova230

Ну если в таком ключе, то я предпочитаю щит покрепче. Негоже в наше время просвещенное людей калечить.

----------


## Irina

*Предлагаю вернуться к началу. Ответ на первый пост*
*Содержание мужа в домашних условиях*






> Муж – существо неприхотливое и малопригодное в быту. Для содержания мужа в доме достаточно дивана, холодильника и туалета. Поэтому заводить мужа выгодно в экономическом плане, но не выгодно, если вы желаете приобрести его для ведения хозяйства.
> 
> Если расходы на содержание мужа превышают бюджет, то выгодно заменить мужа на более подвижную, и приспособленную к изменению рынка, модель.
> 
> Если не получается переделать мужа, ни в коем случае не пытайтесь сделать это самостоятельно. Лучше вызвать мастера, в лице своей матери (тещи). У более продвинутых моделей мастером может быть мать мужа (свекровь). Если и вызванная тяжелая артиллерия потерпела поражение, можно опробовать древний метод – начать с себя, как-то:
> - вылезти из застиранного халата
> - купить эротичное белье
> - изучить Кама-сутру, и привести свои знания в действие
> 
> ...

----------


## Alex

Молодец - нашла все же

----------


## BiZ111

> *Предлагаю вернуться к началу. Ответ на первый пост*
> *Содержание мужа в домашних условиях*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Это юморная статья, или вы её всерьёз рекомендуете в использовании? 
Напоминает хлев со свиньями

----------


## Irina

> Это юморная статья, или вы её всерьёз рекомендуете в использовании?
> Напоминает хлев со свиньями


 Так с этого всё и начиналось. В каждой шутке есть доля правды

----------

